# Need Help!! Bitzenburger Fletcher



## Cwallace002 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey guys i have decided to fletch my own arrows and am going to buy a bitzenburger fletcher but im not sure what clamp i will need. What is most common or how do they come fletched?

Thanks, Cody.


----------



## krazycurt (Jan 2, 2009)

Most are right helical or straight offset you could use either with good results


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Cwallace002 said:


> Hey guys i have decided to fletch my own arrows and am going to buy a bitzenburger fletcher but im not sure what clamp i will need. What is most common or how do they come fletched?
> 
> Thanks, Cody.


Cody,
A lot depends on the arrows use. Small vanes for target type archery are best done with a straight clamp and an offset. Large vanes for maximum control of broadheads would work best with a right helical.
Check out the threads below too for a way to make your Bitz even better.

Bitz is the best but it can be even better. With the upgrade nock receiver by Zenith you can do a flawless job with any arrow/vane combination. See the threads listed below and search for other comments from those who already have the upgrade. If you use a fast set glue it's not a time consuming job doing one vane at a time.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=584491&highlight=bitzenburger

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7558477&posted=1#post7558477

Joe B.


----------

